# Netwok controller driver problem



## danakin (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, I had a problem with my Dell Inspiron 1750 and I had to reinstall vista and now my wifi won't work. In Device Manager there's a network controller error but it can't identify the controller make. Dell doesn't have any drivers for the network controller for this model so I'm stuck.

These are the Hardware IDs: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&SUBSYS_000C1028&REV_01
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&SUBSYS_000C1028
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&CC_0280

If anyone could identify the model or driver for me or give my any other help I'd be really grateful!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try the driver *here*

Should be Dell Wireless WLAN 1397 Half MiniCard from the dell site.


----------



## danakin (Jan 23, 2011)

Tried that but no luck so far....Still an error on the network controller and no wifi


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

When you extracted the file did you browse to the location and run the setup file?


----------

